# Honor Play vs Xiaomi Mi A2



## Digit-Brand (Aug 16, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_HsBxgoUJr112QEKHBenmLjye4FLJDrr1YbXkMV8jUYMO_WiDRJRsAU8MUXCwdzDVp_v2CoRVX4fQpPRZUrAgPTxvBP7C-zwJ6elnkTBlNqq5xByX5RMRiilxa-nnP2ouLbRP7oS​
The Honor Play and the Xiaomi Mi A2 are the newest smartphones by Honor and Xiaomi respectively. The two devices are also pretty evenly priced. Let’s take a look at how the two devices fare in a specification comparison, starting off with the display.

The Honor sports a 6.3-inch display, which is larger than the 5.99-inch display offered by the Xiaomi Mi A2. This large size makes sense as the Honor Play is designed to be a gaming smartphones.

With a larger screen, a smaller portion of the display is covered up with your thumbs. Pretty useful if you don’t use a controller for gaming.

Both phones feature a taller display aspect ratio. In the case of the Honor Play, it is a 19:9 aspect ratio, while the Xiaomi offers a 18:9 aspect ratio. Both devices also offer an IPS LCD panel.

The Honor Play offers a resolution of 1080 x 2340 pixels, while the display on the Xiaomi Mi A2 offers a resolution of 1080 x 2160 pixels.

So, do you prefer the large display, or a more compact one? What do you think is the ‘sweet spot’ when it comes to displays with the taller aspect ratio? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money. *For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you prefer the large display, or a more compact one? What do you think is the ‘sweet spot’ when it comes to displays with the taller aspect ratio? Let your thoughts be known below..


I prefer a compact phone in general & almost all phones on the market are big for me.  In terms of display, I don't think either of them has a clear advantage, Mi A2 has no notch but has a bit big bezels whereas Honor Play has a bit big notch. Other parameters will come into play while choosing among one of them.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 17, 2018)

As he said both of em are pretty bigger phones and honor play is a bit heavier. But honor play is really a good phone in this price segment which provides a bigger battery of 3750 mah, with a decent processor and GPU. Anyone who can't afford a gaming phone will surely love this.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 17, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you prefer the large display, or a more compact one? What do you think is the ‘sweet spot’ when it comes to displays with the taller aspect ratio? Let your thoughts be known below.


I think both the phones are built well, honor has unibody metal design, solid, and reassuring. Xiaomi is more compact than the honor well being a Gaming phone that's ok to have a large screen, but I'll go with a compact phone for my daily driver. The Honor play sold out in 20sec on Amazon that's something but Honor if you gonna hold the market you need to have to change the way you try to bring phones in the Indian market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Honor Play has better SoC than Mi A2 but it still has notch and EMUI which shouldn't have been there in the first place. 

Please take consumer feedback only if Honor wants to improve and not get treated like an Apple wannabe.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor Play offers a resolution of 1080 x 2340 pixels, while the display on the Xiaomi Mi A2 offers a resolution of 1080 x 2160 pixels.
> 
> So, do you prefer the large display, or a more compact one? What do you think is the ‘sweet spot’ when it comes to displays with the taller aspect ratio? Let your thoughts be known below.


What is the area of pixels removed because of the notch? How is it truly 2340x1080 then?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I prefer a compact phone in general & almost all phones on the market are big for me.  In terms of display, I don't think either of them has a clear advantage, Mi A2 has no notch but has a bit big bezels whereas Honor Play has a bit big notch. Other parameters will come into play while choosing among one of them.


Those bezels would help in holding the phone properly while gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> but Honor if you gonna hold the market you need to have to change the way you try to bring phones in the Indian market.


They should be focusing on removing EMUI for Oxygen OS like UI. People don't want a iOS copy UI but a lag and frustration free one.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They should be focusing on removing EMUI for Oxygen OS like UI. People don't want a iOS copy UI but a lag and frustration free one.


I am not able to understand why they are not removing it, at least they can remove for the Indian market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> I am not able to understand why they are not removing it, at least they can remove for the Indian market.


If they did that, everybody would get salty and stop buying Honor phones. They should just stop making phones with EMUI for all markets.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If they did that, everybody would get salty and stop buying Honor phones. They should just stop making phones with EMUI for all markets.


I think being bias for the different market is a good strategy for growing the company.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

People in China do like iOS like UI. EMUI isn't that bad, I would say its optimized (check 7X vs A1 speed tests) & people do ask for features like dual apps in India & China, so EMUI makes more sense compared to stock. Parallel space isn't a perfect alternative to OS implemented one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> People in China do like iOS like UI. EMUI isn't that bad, I would say its optimized (check 7X vs A1 speed tests) & people do ask for features like dual apps in India & China, so EMUI makes more sense compared to stock. Parallel space isn't a perfect alternative to OS implemented one.


They don't need to mutilate android to give those additional functionalities.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

Honor play is the bestest phone in 20 thousand budget.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow, Honor play is cheaper than honor 10.


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Honor play + pixel rom = champ phone in 20k price. But you have emui.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

I want to buy Honor Play but EMUI is holding me back. I don't want to get migraine by using EMUI everyday.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I want to buy Honor Play but EMUI is holding me back. I don't want to get migraine by using EMUI everyday.


You won't get it.

Honor 4X was running EMUI fine back in its days. So it is optimized, just check some Honor Play vs Mi A2 speed tests, Play shouldn't be much far behind (if it is). 

Regarding lags in long run, I didn't observe it in my mother's 4X even after 2 years. Maybe find some long-term Honor 7X or Mate 9  review.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 20, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/d1f-t3YJDoBazJvBL-OZApYHryANohpOlYls3p32KlbX_DGS_QyaR5BOzCgjmRM4iT36o5BXpxoBNmzOvBfCFnIxxYbdHy26qNlXeczeGMrXQQPEfD4x8HnW07NVDZEkilmTGhU8

The Honor Play and the Xiaomi Mi A2 are both pretty impressive devices when it comes to performance. However, the two are quite different from each other.

The Xiaomi Mi A2 is powered by an octa-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 660 SoC. This chipset features eight Kryo 260 cores grouped in two clusters of four cores each.

The Honor Play is powered by a Kirin 970 SoC, which is also an octa-core chipset. However, this sports four Cortex A73 cores and four Cortex A53 cores.

In terms of graphics, the Snapdragon 660 sports an Adreno 512, while the Kirin 970 packs a Mali-G72 MP12.

The Honor Play gets the edge here, which makes sense considering the phone is aimed the gaming audience. As any gamer knows, performance does matter.

On top of this, The Honor Play also comes with the company’s GPU Turbo tech which is said to improve performance, while reducing power consumption. A win-win situation.

Besides GPU Turbo, users also get to enjoy other gaming-centric features like 4D Smart Shock and 3D Surround Sound.

So, do you play a lot of games on your phone? How important is performance when you are buying a new smartphone? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/_HsBxgoUJr112QEKHBenmLjye4FLJDrr1YbXkMV8jUYMO_WiDRJRsAU8MUXCwdzDVp_v2CoRVX4fQpPRZUrAgPTxvBP7C-zwJ6elnkTBlNqq5xByX5RMRiilxa-nnP2ouLbRP7oS​
> The Honor Play and the Xiaomi Mi A2 are the newest smartphones by Honor and Xiaomi respectively. The two devices are also pretty evenly priced. Let’s take a look at how the two devices fare in a specification comparison, starting off with the display.
> ...



More the merrier in case of screen size but I guess 18:9 ratio is just fine, around 6 inches. If it can be QWHD then super great. You gotta let go of that notch though. Coming to OS, please switch to stock or develop something like Samsung Experience.




Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/d1f-t3YJDoBazJvBL-OZApYHryANohpOlYls3p32KlbX_DGS_QyaR5BOzCgjmRM4iT36o5BXpxoBNmzOvBfCFnIxxYbdHy26qNlXeczeGMrXQQPEfD4x8HnW07NVDZEkilmTGhU8
> 
> ...



Coming to performance, personally for me it is the deciding factor while deciding a phone and then comes the number of notchless screen and OS. Honor phones are powerful and even SD know it, this is why the next iteration of SD will have a AI and that neuro thing(can't recall that exact word) but due to your OS, notch and locking of bootloader many users are not happy. You are giving strict competition to Samsung in terms of design and back body though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you play a lot of games on your phone? How important is performance when you are buying a new smartphone? Let your thoughts be known below.


I don't play many games on my smartphone & performance isn't my first priority. Nowadays smartphone SoCs have gotten a lot stronger. Personally, I'm fine with mid-range phones but since a compact body & camera are my top priorities, along with a sensible price, I'm usually unable to find the perfect smartphone for myself nowadays. I think my current smartphone is a bit bigger than I'd like it to be (reducing it proportionally to 5.5" would have been perfect).


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 20, 2018)

Dual-lens cameras are pretty commonplace these days, but photographs under low-light conditions remains a challenge: Xiaomi's Mi A2 seems to have cracked the formula.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> On top of this, The Honor Play also comes with the company’s GPU Turbo tech which is said to improve performance, while reducing power consumption. A win-win situation.


Couldn't match the numbers it claimed initially.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you play a lot of games on your phone? How important is performance when you are buying a new smartphone? Let your thoughts be known below.


I play PUBG on my RN3 because I don't have a proper PC. If I had it, I'd never consider playing games on my phone. 
As for "gaming" performance on a phone, I don't really care about it as every other game runs just fine without any frame-drops on my current phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor Play gets the edge here, which makes sense considering the phone is aimed the gaming audience. As any gamer knows, performance does matter.


EMUI is a bottleneck for Honor Play. Without it and having option to unlock the bootloader, phone would've been perfect choice for 20k.


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 21, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/_HsBxgoUJr112QEKHBenmLjye4FLJDrr1YbXkMV8jUYMO_WiDRJRsAU8MUXCwdzDVp_v2CoRVX4fQpPRZUrAgPTxvBP7C-zwJ6elnkTBlNqq5xByX5RMRiilxa-nnP2ouLbRP7oS​
> The Honor Play and the Xiaomi Mi A2 are the newest smartphones by Honor and Xiaomi respectively. The two devices are also pretty evenly priced. Let’s take a look at how the two devices fare in a specification comparison, starting off with the display.
> ...





Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/_HsBxgoUJr112QEKHBenmLjye4FLJDrr1YbXkMV8jUYMO_WiDRJRsAU8MUXCwdzDVp_v2CoRVX4fQpPRZUrAgPTxvBP7C-zwJ6elnkTBlNqq5xByX5RMRiilxa-nnP2ouLbRP7oS​
> The Honor Play and the Xiaomi Mi A2 are the newest smartphones by Honor and Xiaomi respectively. The two devices are also pretty evenly priced. Let’s take a look at how the two devices fare in a specification comparison, starting off with the display.
> ...


The display could be another advantage Honor Play has over Mi A2. Compared to Mi A2, the Honor Play has a notch.


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 21, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/d1f-t3YJDoBazJvBL-OZApYHryANohpOlYls3p32KlbX_DGS_QyaR5BOzCgjmRM4iT36o5BXpxoBNmzOvBfCFnIxxYbdHy26qNlXeczeGMrXQQPEfD4x8HnW07NVDZEkilmTGhU8
> 
> ...


gaming is a delight on the Honor Play. The phone handles visually demanding games with aplomb, and playing _PUBG_ on the device is loads of fun with a 3700mAh battery under the hood, the Honor Play also delivers much better battery life.


----------



## Minion (Aug 22, 2018)

Even though xiaomi released their poco phone with SD845 still honor play looks way better than that phone


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2018)

Minion said:


> Even though xiaomi released their poco phone with SD845 still honor play looks way better than that phone


Only reviews can tell how good Poco is except for the SoC


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 22, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/ELWC4m2EJ_XRjHWBs7dxHlgtDgZX-X4M60SRonwACyO_V7Wzo4NmgIiBTx_XuOELQgHxj2vCrU4ZM4xbUkN4e-6qkcK0YSLXHYk4rhTqEKqUvmOa9-pKpOkETzNsiEWjHdgI4fgy​
It doesn’t matter if you like listening to music, watching videos or playing games. Audio plays a very important part of the experience.

The Xiaomi Mi A2 and the comes with a single speaker located at the bottom of the phone, which is par for the course when it comes to smartphone speakers.

However, the phone does not feature a 3.5mm audio jack. This can be a bit a bit of an issue for anyone still using a ‘traditional’ wired headphones. Thankfully, you do get a USB Type-C to 3.5mm audio adapter with the box.

The Honor Play comes with a 3.5mm headphone jack. So those with wired headphones don’t have to worry about buying new wireless headphones.

On top of this, the device also comes with 3D Surround Sound, which makes gaming on the device quite an enjoyable experience.

This is especially useful considering the fact that the Honor Play is a gaming centric device. So when you are playing a game like PUBG, you’ll have better spatial awareness.

So, do you think that the 3.5mm headphone jack is already passé? Are are using a wired or a wireless headphone? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 22, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor Play comes with a 3.5mm headphone jack. So those with wired headphones don’t have to worry about buying new wireless headphones.


Yeah, I don't even need that much thin phone without a headphone jack.


Digit-Brand said:


> On top of this, the device also comes with 3D Surround Sound, which makes gaming on the device quite an enjoyable experience.


Nice example, cause in gaming sound is really important and I love the surround sound.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2018)

Xiaomi’s new Pocophone F1 undercuts rivals with a low price and high-end processor

_Jai Mani, the lead product manager for Xiaomi’s India ambitions, tells me that the company scoured Reddit forums while developing the F1, seeing users write that what they wanted were bigger batteries and a decent processor, but lamenting that “we’re geeks, no one will listen to us.” Those comments inspired the product team to incorporate the Pocophone F1’s big battery and high-end processor._

This is how you take user feedbacks.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Xiaomi’s new Pocophone F1 undercuts rivals with a low price and high-end processor
> 
> _Jai Mani, the lead product manager for Xiaomi’s India ambitions, tells me that the company scoured Reddit forums while developing the F1, seeing users write that what they wanted were bigger batteries and a decent processor, but lamenting that “we’re geeks, no one will listen to us.” Those comments inspired the product team to incorporate the Pocophone F1’s big battery and high-end processor._
> 
> This is how you take user feedbacks.


Nice job. I don't know that honor even reading anything here. Xiaomi made a really good phone and this way gonna make them to the top.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2018)

Poco by Xiaomi is just a deliberate attempt by Xiaomi. They had to do something as they didn't allow Mi A2 to be a good phone (3.5mm jack & a 4000mAh battery would have made it a good choice). Moreover, Honor Play at 20k was threatening almost all the sales of Mi A2 due to the popularity of PUBG. 

Interested to see how the Poco is actually from some comparisons between it & Honor Play. I personally think Honor Play does have a better batter build no matter how you look at it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor Play comes with a 3.5mm headphone jack. So those with wired headphones don’t have to worry about buying new wireless headphones.
> 
> On top of this, the device also comes with 3D Surround Sound, which makes gaming on the device quite an enjoyable experience.
> 
> ...



3.5mm jack is one of the main requirements of my smartphone because when I'm traveling there are instances when I'm watching some video on my phone & I'm charging it with power bank as well. I don't understand why some companies omit it when their phone is neither thin nor compact, like Mi A2 or Sony flagships or iPhone 8.

Lack of a headphone jack is not a dealbreaker for the older people like my parents who don't use earphones with their phones. I find it very annoying & rude when some people watch videos on their phones in public places without an earphone.


----------



## Navinxn (Aug 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> 3.5mm jack is one of the main requirements of my smartphone because when I'm traveling there are instances when I'm watching some video on my phone & I'm charging it with power bank as well. I don't understand why some companies omit it when their phone is neither thin nor compact, like Mi A2 or Sony flagships or iPhone 8.
> 
> Lack of a headphone jack is not a dealbreaker for the older people like my parents who don't use earphones with their phones. I find it very annoying & rude when some people watch videos on their phones in public places without an earphone.


I don't understand the companies that don't use 3.5mm jack either. When the phone is charging, I want to use headphone at the same time, I always shout in my mind how the stupid and annoying design!


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

Xiaomi Mi A2 wins because of clean android


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

How is honor play against Mi a2 and poco f1?


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I like mi A2 android one.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

Mi A2 has androids one program and honor play doesn't. Mi 22nd will get fast update to android pie and honor play will not.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Even though xiaomi released their poco phone with SD845 still honor play looks way better than that phone


Latest top end SoC from Qualcomm vs last year's Kirin SoC. Laymen would simply buy Poco F1 for "snapdragon 845".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you think that the 3.5mm headphone jack is already passé? Are are using a wired or a wireless headphone? Sound off below.


3.5 mm jack is a must have. I use wired ones even when I have both.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Xiaomi’s new Pocophone F1 undercuts rivals with a low price and high-end processor
> 
> _Jai Mani, the lead product manager for Xiaomi’s India ambitions, tells me that the company scoured Reddit forums while developing the F1, seeing users write that what they wanted were bigger batteries and a decent processor, but lamenting that “we’re geeks, no one will listen to us.” Those comments inspired the product team to incorporate the Pocophone F1’s big battery and high-end processor._
> 
> This is how you take user feedbacks.


Honor should take this feedback and stop spamming outdated phones with ugly notched screen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Nice job. I don't know that honor even reading anything here. Xiaomi made a really good phone and this way gonna make them to the top.


But I think Xiaomi did go through this post (ignoring 2-3 points maybe):
Honor Play discussion thread


SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Remove the notch
> 2. Replace the 6.3" IPS screen with a 6" amoled one (18:9)
> 3. Get stock android
> 4. Replace Kirin 970 with Snapdragon 845
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Poco by Xiaomi is just a deliberate attempt by Xiaomi. They had to do something as they didn't allow Mi A2 to be a good phone (3.5mm jack & a 4000mAh battery would have made it a good choice). Moreover, Honor Play at 20k was threatening almost all the sales of Mi A2 due to the popularity of PUBG.


Xiaomi knows how to be disruptive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> I don't understand the companies that don't use 3.5mm jack either. When the phone is charging, I want to use headphone at the same time, I always shout in my mind how the stupid and annoying design!


It is a "brave" design. They are being "brave" (read: stupid).


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

Make some noise for Xiaomi listeing to customers and launching Poco F1. Sorry Honor, you lost.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> I don't understand the companies that don't use 3.5mm jack either. When the phone is charging, I want to use headphone at the same time, I always shout in my mind how the stupid and annoying design!


Apple removed 3.5mm jack to push its wireless ugly earpods which costs a lot. I don't know why companies liek Xiaomi is removing it when they don't have a good wireless solution at launch. Maybe they will do it in future. 

As was the case with removable batteries 4-5 years ago, I hope Samsung & LG will be the last to remove the 3.5mm jack but removing it doesn't really give any advantage, so I hope they don't do that for next 2-3 years (by removing removable batteries we got waterproofing & better design, S5 had waterproofing & removable battery but its implementation would surely fail over time).


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xiaomi knows how to be disruptive.


After watching the reviews on youtube, I think they are successful in creating a great phone at 20k. It even has a great camera with dual pixel tech, if it had OIS it would beat OP6 IMO as that sensor seems similar to the one Samsung uses on its flagships since S7 & S7 still has a great camera.


----------



## Minion (Aug 26, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Apple removed 3.5mm jack to push its wireless ugly earpods which costs a lot. I don't know why companies liek Xiaomi is removing it when they don't have a good wireless solution at launch. Maybe they will do it in future.



Chinese phones manufacturers loves blindly copying apple even if it doesn't serve any purpose


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 30, 2018)

Honor Play has a wider display, so if you are an advanced user who plans to read much, play games and browse your documents through your smartphone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't know why companies liek Xiaomi is removing it when they don't have a good wireless solution at launch. Maybe they will do it in future.


They want people to buy fewer Mi A2 units. This way they can claim that RN5 Pro and F1 with MIUI are selling better than A2 with Android One. It sounds like a conspiracy theory but Xiaomi did delete their twitter poll where people preferred android one over MIUI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

Minion said:


> Chinese phones manufacturers loves blindly copying apple even if it doesn't serve any purpose


It has a purpose. To look "kewl" showing off a "design error" copied from Apple.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They want people to buy fewer Mi A2 units. This way they can claim that RN5 Pro and F1 with MIUI are selling better than A2 with Android One. It sounds like a conspiracy theory but Xiaomi did delete their twitter poll where people preferred android one over MIUI.


Even I had the same thought because Mi A2 isn't better than A1 in all ways as a successor is supposed to be Xiaomi surely has the technology to make a proper successor. RN5 Pro with Android One would have been a proper successor to A1.

MIUI gets Xiaomi revenue due to ads in some of their apps, which in my opinion is not good but even companies like Samsung are starting to do it.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, do you think that the 3.5mm headphone jack is already passé? Are are using a wired or a wireless headphone? Sound off below.


It's costly to use Bluetooth earphones, headphone jack should not just vanish, but it's past in future. To make the thin phone they need to remove it.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It has a purpose. To look "kewl" showing off a "design error" copied from Apple.


It's good for Apple they can learn by seeing the mistakes they can do, they have fortunately huge MVP test without producing the product.


----------



## NaumanGill (Sep 1, 2018)

While Mi A2 wins because of Android one software, Honor Play wins because of Kirin 970 with NPU and GPU turbo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> It's costly to use Bluetooth earphones, headphone jack should not just vanish, but it's past in future. To make the thin phone they need to remove it.


They also reduce the battery capacity in doing so. I'd never consider a phone without 3.5 mm jack (even if I have wireless earphones)


----------



## PranoyRoy (Sep 1, 2018)

As we've seen with Mi A2, Xiaomi is looking to cash in the opportunity because of Android One. Honor Play comes with EMUI which is not a good thing for android updates.


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor play is good phone and shouldn't be compared with Mi A2.


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

But, Honor should take pointers and remove EMUI.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xiaomi did delete their twitter poll where people preferred android one over MIUI.


Yea bro, even though people voted for Android One, Xiaomi wants to use MIUI everywhere.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Yea bro, even though people voted for Android One, Xiaomi wants to use MIUI everywhere.


SD625 and MIUI are standard for Xiaomi phones these days.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Sep 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They also reduce the battery capacity in doing so. I'd never consider a phone without 3.5 mm jack (even if I have wireless earphones)


Same goes for me as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> SD625 and MIUI are standard for Xiaomi phones these days.


Qualcomm might be selling S625 for cheap.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Qualcomm might be selling S625 for cheap.


They might've sold SD625 to Xiaomi on a per kg basis rather than on a per piece basis.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 2, 2018)

GPU Turbo is also not an exclusive feature - it will roll it out to existing phones like the Honor 10, Honor View 10, Honor 9 Lite and Honor 7X via a software update - so if you can afford the Honor View 10, it might be a better choice, since the Honor Play is basically a toned down version of the Honor View 10 (the View 10 especially has an edge with its cameras)


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> GPU Turbo is also not an exclusive feature - it will roll it out to existing phones like the Honor 10, Honor View 10, Honor 9 Lite and Honor 7X via a software update - so if you can afford the Honor View 10, it might be a better choice, since the Honor Play is basically a toned down version of the Honor View 10 (the View 10 especially has an edge with its cameras)


Why does it seem like something you said @SaiyanGoku ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Why does it seem like something you said @SaiyanGoku ?


How'd I know? I don't even care about GPU "turbo".


----------



## krunalp (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor Play has better Kirin 970 compared to Snapdragon 660 in MI A2.


----------



## krunalp (Sep 8, 2018)

MI A2 comes with Android One program and promises faster Android updates whereas honor play comes with Emui which has no surety of updates.


----------



## krunalp (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor Play has a 3.5 mm jack but Mi A2 compromises with a single usb-c port for both charging and audio output.


----------



## krunalp (Sep 8, 2018)

Mi A2 has a better looking design which doesn't looks odd to see. Honor play has a notch design to have more screen space.


----------



## mrinalkumari (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor play has a larger 6.3" screen but with a notch.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

While the mid-range segment is populated by devices running the power-efficient Snapdragon 636, Xiaomi has decided to go with Qualcomm's mid-range powerhouse Snapdragon 660 for the Mi A2. The octa-core processor features four Kryo cores clocked at 2.2 GHz and another four at 1.8 GHz.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> While the mid-range segment is populated by devices running the power-efficient Snapdragon 636, Xiaomi has decided to go with Qualcomm's mid-range powerhouse Snapdragon 660 for the Mi A2. The octa-core processor features four Kryo cores clocked at 2.2 GHz and another four at 1.8 GHz.


If they went with sd636, nobody would buy it over RN5 Pro. Heck, even with SD660, it isn't worth the price.


----------



## lucifer666 (Sep 15, 2018)

MI A2 runs better on android one than Honor play on Emui.


----------



## lucifer666 (Sep 15, 2018)

I think Honor Play can be better if Honor used Android One because we know EMUI updates are not regular.


----------



## lucifer666 (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor play has 3.5 mm jack while Xiaomi removes it from Mi A2.


----------



## lucifer666 (Sep 15, 2018)

GPU turbo on Honor Play promises massive gain in games and reduced battery drain.


----------

